# Phal. violacea var. Indigo 'Renji'



## AquaGem (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 14, 2013)

A very beautifully colored phal!


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 14, 2013)

Very deep color.


----------



## Martin (Jan 14, 2013)

and nice round form!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Jason. Is that a normal plant or "select"?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 14, 2013)

OMG!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## fibre (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats! You're a master of Photoshop!


----------



## Evergreen (Jan 14, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 14, 2013)

Eric, selcted seedling.
Fibre, I guess you will have to come to Singapore to see the flower in person.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2013)

AquaGem said:


> Eric, selcted seedling.
> Fibre, I guess you will have to come to Singapore to see the flower in person.


Send it to me. He'll believe my photo. oke:
That really is a color to die for!


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 14, 2013)

I will be sefling it then later on send it for mericlone.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2013)

It's too crass to ask how much something like that cost!!


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2013)

Spectacular color and even more a true blue than my Sapphire Dragon
Phals. OMG is right!!!


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 15, 2013)

NYEric said:


> It's too crass to ask how much something like that cost!!



Will have flasks for sale soon... hahaha..


----------



## Justin (Jan 15, 2013)

excellent, makes me excited to see my indigo bloom someday.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 15, 2013)

that is amazing


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2013)

Excellent flower! Wish I could grow these but not enough humidity.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2013)

Great colour!!!!


----------



## ronan (Jan 15, 2013)

fibre said:


> Congrats! You're a master of Photoshop!



not necassary. but for sure colors looks not real, nor indigo...maybe light or screen or ink or...


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 15, 2013)

Stunning color!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2013)

If the colour is close to correct its amazing. I say that because the leaf colour doesn't look correct.


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 16, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> If the colour is close to correct its amazing. I say that because the leaf colour doesn't look correct.



I am giving this plant lots of light and cooler night temp that is why the leaves are a little on the yellow side and the flower color are quite saturated.


----------



## newbud (Jan 16, 2013)

How about some more pictures from different angles and whole plant?
Thanks


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 16, 2013)

newbud said:


> How about some more pictures from different angles and whole plant?
> Thanks



What for?


----------



## newbud (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I gotcha. Indeed.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2013)

I've known Jason for a long time and if he posts something its usually true to form. If this blue bloom came at a blue blood price I know he would spend the money!


----------



## Stone (Jan 17, 2013)

Now thats just not fair!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rangiku (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful color and form. Is it named after Renji from Bleach?


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I've known Jason for a long time and if he posts something its usually true to form. If this blue bloom came at a blue blood price I know he would spend the money!


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 18, 2013)

rangiku said:


> Beautiful color and form. Is it named after Renji from Bleach?



Yes and no.. it is my new puppy to be's name and yes, he was named after Renji form Bleach.


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 19, 2013)

Selfed it today and use the other pollen onto this Phal. Tying Shing Flying Eagle


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2013)

What are you hoping for with the Flying Eagle cross?


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 19, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> What are you hoping for with the Flying Eagle cross?



Hoping for mutation of the petals and sepals like some of the hybrids which has speciosa as the parent. Hopefully the Indigo will have some influence and shows up a little on either some sepals or petals. Just hoping.. haha


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## rangiku (Jan 19, 2013)

Hahaha, I have a friend who named his two puppies after anime characters as well. Enjoy your new puppy and your beautiful violacea.

ETA: that's a beautiful TSFE. You must have gotten that one from Mr. Hung himself.


----------



## abax (Jan 20, 2013)

May we see a photo of your new puppy? I love puppy pictures.

BTW, why would anyone want to fake a photo of a bloom? I don't understand some of the posts that doubt the authenticity of the
photo.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 20, 2013)

abax said:


> BTW, why would anyone want to fake a photo of a bloom? I don't understand some of the posts that doubt the authenticity of the
> photo.



Because people do it all the time to exaggerate the colour of the flowers. For many years every red-purple cattleya looked bright red in catalogues, especially from Asia. Its also been common practice in coerulean cattleyas - because nobody can ever get the mericlones to come close to the catalogue photos.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 20, 2013)

*Wow*

I love it!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! I would definitely buy one if it was available.


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 20, 2013)

abax said:


> May we see a photo of your new puppy? I love puppy pictures.
> 
> BTW, why would anyone want to fake a photo of a bloom? I don't understand some of the posts that doubt the authenticity of the
> photo.



He is still inside his mommy's womb... will be flying over to Singapore from Australia in April.


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2013)

Please post a photo when you get him home. What breed??? I have four
dogs and will be getting another Jan. 26 from Chicago. I'm really excited
and can't wait. I bet April seems a long time for you!

BTW, I've seen some of the new blue Phals. and they gorgeous. The indigo breeding lines produce some amazing colors.


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 21, 2013)

abax said:


> Please post a photo when you get him home. What breed??? I have four
> dogs and will be getting another Jan. 26 from Chicago. I'm really excited
> and can't wait. I bet April seems a long time for you!
> 
> BTW, I've seen some of the new blue Phals. and they gorgeous. The indigo breeding lines produce some amazing colors.



I've got 5 dogs now and the puppy will be my sixth... a Weimaraner. Btw, I started a NPO called Exclusively Mongrels Limited. check it out on FB.


----------

